# opus x



## perry7762

ha i knew that would get your attention. there has been a lot of talk about these lately especially with the schuckin opus guy ( haha told ya ron) doing all the great reviews, and i was wondering who has the biggest and baddest opus collection around. pics would be great and as soon as i get mine ill post em up. so lets see it guys. whos the biggest opus whore!!!!!


----------



## ckay

The biggest, baddest Opus collections are over at cigarfamily


----------



## perry7762

haha yea


----------



## codykrr

When I get some cash I am going to have to try one of these. Never had one yet, and Im dying too. Im curious if its hype or there really that good. from the reviews they seem good. but wow they are high.


----------



## perry7762

codykrr said:


> When I get some cash I am going to have to try one of these. Never had one yet, and Im dying too. Im curious if its hype or there really that good. from the reviews they seem good. but wow they are high.


i just picked up 4 for like 12 bucks apiece even cheaper than the gof i just got. but really guys, nobody wants to post up some pics?


----------



## Breakaway500

It's all hype! Opus tastes like dirty diapers!


----------



## codykrr

perry7762 said:


> i just picked up 4 for like 12 bucks apiece even cheaper than the gof i just got. but really guys, nobody wants to post up some pics?


WOW!...were did you get those from? Every time I have seen them they are more like 20 to 25 a piece.

Also Im sure there better than dirty diapers!LOL


----------



## Breakaway500

No! I'm tellin ya..dirty,nasty-ass loaded diapers! Danger!!

Stay away from them! I have been buying some up just to make sure they are disposed in an environmentally safe manner.


----------



## perry7762

haha dirty diapers, someone doing a little hoarding? i got them from ovtc.com i konw they have the xxx and fuente fuente in stock but not sure what else. they do not have the robusto in stock i tried to order one and they said they dont know when they are gonna b back


----------



## Breakaway500

No..no hoarding. I am doing this for the sake of all humanity! These things are ruining peoples lives as we speak! It is a pox upon this land,and I shall try my utmost to rid the earth of their presence.


----------



## perry7762

well let me know when you want to get rid of them all and i will help you out


----------



## youngstogiesmoker

Haha I was I could brag but I've only got one lil love affair in my humi ...i do wish he had some friends though lol


----------



## Breakaway500

I will be burning them as fast as I humanely can...ha!


----------



## perry7762

so opus = satan, that your theory?


----------



## Breakaway500

I prefer to use the term Beelzebub.


----------



## perry7762

haha what the hell is a beezlebub


----------



## marked

perry7762 said:


> haha dirty diapers, someone doing a little hoarding? i got them from ovtc.com i konw they have the xxx and fuente fuente in stock but not sure what else. they do not have the robusto in stock i tried to order one and they said they dont know when they are gonna b back


Those are good prices. Definitely in line with my B&M. Right now, my B&M has the Perfexcion 5 for $11.50, the Robusto for $13.50, and the Super Belicoso for $14.50. I picked up one of the Perfexcion 5's on Saturday, and plan on getting at least one each of the others. Going to tag them, and stick them in the bottom of the humidor with their brothers. I'm looking forward to Xmas time when the Anejos come in. I'm going to try to grab a few of those, if I can.


----------



## Russell Pta

wow i wish i could find opus at such a good price. i cant find anywhere to buy them for less than $20 a stick. because of price i havnt even tried them. i hope to buy some from a botl when i get my 100 posts.


----------



## d_day

My collection is in no way the biggest or baddest, but it's pretty good. I've got roughly a hundred opus cigars. There's a sealed box of 50 aging in my cooler, an opus 22 charity set, a couple lost citys, a few forbiddens, and some more regular opus to round it out.


----------



## gjcab09

I've got 3 robustos and 2 Reserva D'Chateau and 1 Perfecxion No.2...every day I wake up determined to burn one of 'em (one doesn't live forever) and every day I seem to put it off. Tomorrows the day though, tomorrow one of those Robustos is going up in smoke! Hell, I just may smoke one of each! (best maniacal laugh) ahhhh ha ha ha ah ah ha ha ha!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

I just added 5 Magnum O's to the collection for a total of 7 magnum O's and I burned a Perfection No. 2 Sunday night. I feel like I could added a few more to the collection. I also have 2 Perfection No. 2 still sleeping.


----------



## marked

d_day said:


> My collection is in no way the biggest or baddest, but it's pretty good. I've got roughly a hundred opus cigars. There's a sealed box of 50 aging in my cooler, an opus 22 charity set, a couple lost citys, a few forbiddens, and some more regular opus to round it out.


----------



## perry7762

THANK U MARKED!!!!!!!!! although i think robert was the ONLY person to actualy post about the main topic HAHA


----------



## aroma

check out this opus collection.


----------



## perry7762

:bowdown::target::tease::woohoo::jaw::drinking::clap2::dude::scared::faint:mg:mg::bawling:


i think that pretty much sums it up and they wouldnt let me put all my smiley guys in there


----------



## marked

aroma said:


> check out this opus collection.


Wow...that's phenomenal. I wonder how guys purchase full boxes when my B&M only gets like one box of a limited number of vitolas and sell them one per customer per day.


----------



## Breakaway500

OMG...


----------



## Mante

Am I missing something here? I've never seen "Lost City" boxes like those but I havent seen enough either. Not being critical, just inquisitive. That is a hell of a collection otherwise!


----------



## Breakaway500

Gaah..stop it! You are driving me mad!


----------



## d_day

The loose ones:








The coffins:








The box of 50 petit lanceros is buried under there somewhere. Probably next to the box of Casa Fuente corona gordas.


----------



## perry7762

pics didnt work


----------



## mu mike

Tashaz said:


> Am I missing something here? I've never seen "Lost City" boxes like those but I havent seen enough either. Not being critical, just inquisitive. That is a hell of a collection otherwise!


Hey, those are my pics!! lol

The plain Lost City boxes (the one that is open) are from the Lost City humidor package. They ship in bundles inside of those boxes; there are 5 bundles of 10 cigars each, so 50 cigars in each humidor package.

The varnished boxes stacked to the right of that are the normal 10-count Lost City boxes that you've probably seen.


----------



## mu mike

codykrr said:


> When I get some cash I am going to have to try one of these. Never had one yet, and Im dying too. Im curious if its hype or there really that good. from the reviews they seem good. but wow they are high.


Cody, meet me at Just For Him in Springfield and I'll give you your first Opus. Gotta break your cherry sometime!


----------



## mu mike

Can you tell I love Opus?



















I love other Fuente stuff, too. On the left are two 100-count boxes of God of Fire (one Carlito Double Robusto 2005 and one Don Carlos Robusto 2005). On the right are Don Carlos Anniversario boxes.










I guess I need to take pictures of my Anejo and Casa Fuente boxes, too.


----------



## perry7762

ok question..... how much money did you spend on all that( beautiful sight by the way)


----------



## perry7762

and yes more pics,, i dont think i have drooled enough today(ok im lying, my mouth is dry)


----------



## d_day

perry7762 said:


> pics didnt work


 Mine? If so the problem appears to be on your end. I've checked from three different computers and my phone, and they work okay on all of 'em.


----------



## marked

mu mike said:


>


That ashtray is awesome!

So...where does one buy full boxes of Opus? The only thing I see in my area are singles that are parsed out one or two at a time.


----------



## mu mike

Couple more pics below.

Anejo boxes:










And this is what I was referring to about the humidor package boxes with the bundles inside:


----------



## Mante

Once again, nice work & I look on in awe! :woohoo::jaw:


----------



## Breakaway500

:faint:


----------



## perry7762

thats my collection so far. any more takers


----------



## zeebra

mu mike.............WOW!!!!!!!! :scared:

How do you get your hands on that many boxes?? Are you working for the Fuente family??? 

What an awesome collection!!!


----------



## Zogg

holy crap


----------



## bodia

I second the holy crap!!!! Wish I could buy that much...would have to keep it hidden from the wife, or sleep with a lockbox on my junk.


----------



## Tman

Holy bezeebus! That is a lot of Opus.


----------



## fuente~fuente

Well it's not gonna top Mike's, but here's my little "Opusdor". 

























































It's gettin' there... Just put these in this bigger humi today. arty:​


----------



## perry7762

Ok so how do I get ahold of one of those forbidden x coffins?


----------



## Sigarz

perry7762 said:


> Ok so how do I get ahold of one of those forbidden x coffins?


Second that! :nod:


----------



## TheLurch

Breakaway500 said:


> It's all hype! Opus tastes like dirty diapers!


Lies...blasphemy!!!!!!!! :moony:


----------



## havanajohn

Did somebody say pictures?


----------



## Scott W.

I just pulled out an 07 Power Ranger for tomorrw night. Going out for a nice dinner and cigar with my wife and our friends.


----------



## havanajohn

scottw said:


> I just pulled out an 07 Power Ranger for tomorrw night. Going out for a nice dinner and cigar with my wife and our friends.


Excellent choice!


----------



## nighthawk2k8

aroma said:


> check out this opus collection.


wow


----------



## Sarge

anyone need a kidney? will trade kidney for Opus seXXXiness & God of Fires!!  jk


incredible pics and collections. makes me drOOl just looking @ them even though I've yet to have the honor of trying them. Guess being the nOOb means I haven't had the opportunity to score some of those great sticks & timeless classics. initially I thought they were a once released incredibly rare stick. Now that I understand more I need to be prepared for the next batch I guess.  anyone know if there's a specific time each year these are released or info that might be of help so I can be prepared to hopefully grab a box?


----------



## perry7762

they usually ship them in time for christmas, mid to late november i think. a lot of the b&ms i go to already got them and one is already sold out. did find a place to get woams for 8.25 a stick though


----------



## Cattani

Holy shit! 2 100 ct boxes of GOF?! What did that set you back and where did you get them!?


----------



## Breakaway500

Is the GOF considered an OpusX? I have had the GOF and did not consider them even close to an Opus. They weren't bad..just not an Opus.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

GoF's are not FFOX's.
Alot of Fuente stuff has crept into this thread.
If I ever get around to it perhaps I'll get a pic up of the couple Opi I have.
I just cannot bring myself to puit out the money for a box of FFOX. They are SOOOOOOO expensive. Even at MSRP.


----------



## Mattbk718

This guy either A: Knocked off a delivery truck and stole all those.

B: Is filthy rich.

C: Dead broke (cuz he spent all his money on those cigars) lol

D: as someone mentioned earlier, works for the company.

Either way, I envy that collection. You ARE THE MAN!


----------



## swingerofbirches

Fuente-Fuente ... that is some Casa Fuente goodness!!! Awesome stash!!!


----------



## Cattani

Mattbk718 said:


> This guy either A: Knocked off a delivery truck and stole all those.
> 
> B: Is filthy rich.
> 
> C: Dead broke (cuz he spent all his money on those cigars) lol
> 
> D: as someone mentioned earlier, works for the company.
> 
> Either way, I envy that collection. You ARE THE MAN!


This.


----------



## abg187

No matter what the cost you deserve the best...PLEASURE ,PLEASURE, PLEASURE.

QUOTE=GrtndpwrflOZ;3045357]GoF's are not FFOX's.
Alot of Fuente stuff has crept into this thread.
If I ever get around to it perhaps I'll get a pic up of the couple Opi I have.
I just cannot bring myself to puit out the money for a box of FFOX. They are SOOOOOOO expensive. Even at MSRP.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jbrown287

What are the opus that look like WOA? I am a total opus noob.


----------



## aroma

jbrown287 said:


> What are the opus that look like WOA? I am a total opus noob.


It's a Love Affair.

To see all the vitolas go to the ArturoFuente.com and click Enter Site / The Cigars / Fuente Fuente Opus X


----------



## Breakaway500

Thanks for that link!! I didn't know the Anejos is basically an Opus with a different wrapper.Explains a lot to me.


----------



## Tritones

Breakaway500 said:


> Thanks for that link!! I didn't know the Anejos is basically an Opus with a different wrapper.Explains a lot to me.


Just heard that the other day from the guy at my favorite B&M.


----------



## Mr. Slick

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> If I ever get around to it perhaps I'll get a pic up of the couple Opi I have.


Opi. Plural for Opus.

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who uses that word. :rockon:


----------



## smelvis

I am so Jealous very nice guy's!


----------



## Firedawg

Great after viewing this thread I have become depressed! Not really more like IMPRESSED!! holy crap guys! We need an Intervention for some of you hoarders out there. No wonder they are hard to find.

Who says money doesn't buy you happiness! I would be smiling every time I walked by them in my house! 

BTW that ashtray is beautiful!


----------



## bcannon87

I am Very Jealous as Well Fellas!! I one Day far from now hope to be able to get me a box of Opi! The only one i have ever had was awesome!!


----------



## KcJason1

mu mike said:


> Can you tell I love Opus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love other Fuente stuff, too. On the left are two 100-count boxes of God of Fire (one Carlito Double Robusto 2005 and one Don Carlos Robusto 2005). On the right are Don Carlos Anniversario boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I need to take pictures of my Anejo and Casa Fuente boxes, too.


Holy Bajesus... Luckly I am passing through Springfield later this Month to go stay at Big Cedar on Tablerock... Where is the Herf at? LOL

Excellent Collection Man!!!! I Always said if I won the lottery I would have a crazzzyyyy OPUS/Anejo hoard!!!


----------



## MATADOR

Crazy collection Mike!


----------



## mu mike

KcJason1 said:


> Holy Bajesus... Luckly I am passing through Springfield later this Month to go stay at Big Cedar on Tablerock... Where is the Herf at? LOL
> 
> Excellent Collection Man!!!! I Always said if I won the lottery I would have a crazzzyyyy OPUS/Anejo hoard!!!


Stop in Springfield on your way and we can meet up at the local B&M. Great place to hang and have a smoke!


----------



## obleedo

Sp I guess I have to try one of these Opus X's huh?


----------



## 1Linnie

Nice!!!


----------

